# You don't need to be an electrical inspector to have an opinion



## jar546 (Sep 23, 2019)

Not on this, anyway.  I just want to throw this out there for opinions.  This is very similar to IBC situations.

OK, NEC 110.26(C)(1) states:

_At least one entrance of sufficient area shall be provided to give access to and egress from working space about electrical equipment.
_
With that being said.  Can you have a required egress from an electrical room go directly into another electrical room that has the same size gear?

My interpretation is that if you are required to give "_egress from working space about electrical equipment." _Then how can you egress from working space about electrical equipment right into another working space about electrical equipment?  I believe the intent is to get people out of an electrical equipment room, not into another. 

Thoughts?  Based on actual verbiage please.


----------



## fatboy (Sep 23, 2019)

OK, I'll play. You have two electrical rooms , same gear, a wall separating them. You have to egress through one to get to an exit. 

Take the wall out, you have one electrical space. 

Just throwing it out there.


----------



## jar546 (Sep 23, 2019)

fatboy said:


> OK, I'll play. You have two electrical rooms , same gear, a wall separating them. You have to egress through one to get to an exit.
> 
> Take the wall out, you have one electrical space.
> 
> Just throwing it out there.



Spaces must be separated.  One is for Service Equip and one is for Service Emergency Equipt.  Not possible.  Not looking for a solution, just an opinion on the situation.  Thank you.


----------



## ADAguy (Sep 23, 2019)

"sufficient space" being used for what? non-electric and clear path of egress through it?


----------



## Builder Bob (Sep 23, 2019)

Don't think it is much of an issue unless major modifications are being made - the egress provisions are for severe arc flash issues .... the chances of two arc flashes occurring at the exact same moment is remote to none IMHO.


----------



## fatboy (Sep 23, 2019)

Kind of where I was going, I can't imagine both spaces going into life threatening failure at the same time, anymore that one bigger room.

I understand, different hazards require the separation, but......


----------



## TheCommish (Sep 23, 2019)

In a structure that has 2 buildings divided by a fire wall with rated door opening between, you exit one building into the other building, I would venture this is the same for electrical rooms.


----------



## jar546 (Sep 23, 2019)

fatboy said:


> Kind of where I was going, I can't imagine both spaces going into life threatening failure at the same time, anymore that one bigger room.
> 
> I understand, different hazards require the separation, but......



Yes but that is speculation vs the literal, written code.


----------



## TheCommish (Sep 24, 2019)

*2015 IBC*


----------



## mark handler (Sep 24, 2019)

Basically a  Horizontal exit


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 24, 2019)

Electrical rooms with equipment rated 1,200 amperes or more and over 6 feet (1829 mm) wide that contain overcurrent devices, switching devices or control devices with exit or exit access doors shall be equipped with panic hardware or fire exit hardware. The doors shall swing in the direction of egress travel.



ADAguy said:


> "sufficient space" being used for what? non-electric and clear path of egress through it?


2012 IBC TABLE 1018.2 MINIMUM CORRIDOR WIDTH
Access to and utilization of mechanical, plumbing or electrical systems or equipment  minimum corridor width is 
24 inches

Although this seems pretty narrow that is all that the IBC requires


----------



## e hilton (Sep 24, 2019)

fatboy said:


> both spaces going into life threatening failure at the same time, ...


True ... but what if you are in the second room and the first room has the emergency


----------



## Rick18071 (Sep 24, 2019)

It would be the same as If you had two separate panels in a dead end 3' wide hall and had to walk by one (through the working space) to egress. Would you allow this?


----------



## e hilton (Sep 24, 2019)

Rick18071 said:


> Would you allow this?


No.


----------



## north star (Sep 24, 2019)

*% ~ % ~ %*


> *"Can you have a required egress from an electrical room go directly into another*
> *electrical room that has the same size gear ?"*


Yes !......Is it the optimal design for humans, ...maybe, maybe not !.........In a lot of building designs,
there are some trains of thought to centralize the electrical service equipment, because of costs.
If an arc-flash event is occurring, the adjacent electrical room could become a place of safety to
egress \ escape in to........Also, other persons [ i.e. - emergency response personnel  ] could,
in theory, use the 2nd electrical room to treat anyone coming out, or to use it as a temporary
staging area to retrieve someone still in electrical room # 1.........Is it the "optimal set-up",
...No !........That said though, the 2nd electrical room could, IMO, ...still be a safe haven !

*% ~ % ~ %*


----------



## tmurray (Sep 25, 2019)

If they are fire rated spaces each one separated from each other, I would agree this is a horizontal exit.

Ideal? no. But I don't think it is prohibited.


----------



## Rick18071 (Sep 25, 2019)

Rick18071 said:


> It would be the same as If you had two separate panels in a dead end 3' wide hall and had to walk by one (through the working space) to egress. Would you allow this?





e hilton said:


> No.



Where does it say you cannot egress through a panel working space?


----------



## rgrace (Sep 26, 2019)

Literally speaking, that code section is requiring "access to and egress from working space."  An "entrance" does not have to be a door. If you provide an opening or a door from another space, the requirement is met. Equipment 800 A or higher and 1200 A or higher go into more specific requirements for access to and egress from working space, but this section is simply stating that you cannot put electrical equipment in a room with no access. I do not see how putting this entrance in a wall between electrical rooms is a violation, unless this was the only opening in both rooms. You have provided "access to and egress from" the working space.


----------



## ADAguy (Sep 26, 2019)

ultimately it is up to the determination of the AHJ/FM, what has been proposed lacks facts for justification.
24" is not accessible per OSHA, no?


----------



## e hilton (Sep 26, 2019)

Rick18071 said:


> Where does it say you cannot egress through a panel working space?


I don’t know if it’s in the code ... I’m not a code guy.  But personally i would not be comfortable with that configuration.


----------



## steveray (Sep 27, 2019)

What are the odds that both pieces of equipment blow up at thew same time?...And if so....What is the likelyhood that you are surviving anyway....Without seeing a drawing, I would approve it....Nothing in 110.26 says you can't egress past 100' of gear (in theory) just that you need 2 exits.....


----------

